# Vets Kitchen-Thoughts?



## LittleTyke (Apr 14, 2011)

I don't have a dog (crazy cat lady I'm afraid!) but my Grandparents have 3 elderly jack russells and a german shepard bitch.

They've heard good things about 'Vet's Kitchen' complete food and have asked me to do some research on the internet. Trouble is I can't actually find many reviews with it being so new.

Anyone use it? Anyone heard good things? I'm not imagining that its the best food out of the market but my Grandparents generation can be quite tight when it comes to saving the pennies so I guessing we're on the low end of the budget!

As far as I know they are currently fed on some kind of meat and buscuits (you can tell how far my dog knowledge stretches!) and all are very healthy and active (if not a little fat from the continuous flow of tipbits!)

Any info would be great


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

LittleTyke said:


> I don't have a dog (crazy cat lady I'm afraid!) but my Grandparents have 3 elderly jack russells and a german shepard bitch.
> 
> They've heard good things about 'Vet's Kitchen' complete food and have asked me to do some research on the internet. Trouble is I can't actually find many reviews with it being so new.
> 
> ...


Vets Kitchen is Joe Inglis' food (Vet from Vets in Practice). It looks good quality food - I'd be happy to give it a try. Think you can order it from his website.


----------



## Smiffys mum (Feb 22, 2011)

You can buy it in Sainsburys and Asda. I bought a small bag of the cat food to try for my 11 year old cat Purdy. she is becoming extremely fussy in her old age and has now decided she wont eat wet pouch food. It is highly concentrated like many of the other premium foods, so if the dogs are used to having big bowls of wet with mixer, then the quantities needed are going to be a bit of a shock and will have to be monitored closely.

Cat food smells good though.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

Will say if it's anything like america "complete food" doesn't mean a thing. Simply means 8 dogs survived for 6 months on it. With all food you need to look at the ingredients list. If you haven't already I would check out the http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/189896-dry-dog-food-index.html Vet's kitchen is listed there.

Will post ingredients here though as others may like to comment.

_Fresh salmon (min 24%), potato (min 24%), salmon meal (min 15%), brown rice, sugar beet pulp, oats, salmon oil (3.7%), brewers yeast, poultry digest, chicken fat, pork digest, minerals, vitamins, dl-methionine, marigold flowers, carrot, apple, seaweed, nucleotides, fructooligosaccharides, mannanoligosaccharides, glucosamine, methylsulfonylmethane, chondroitin sulphat, yucca schidigera extract, mixed tocopherols, rosemary, l-carnitine and beta carotene
_


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

Goblin said:


> Will post ingredients here though as others may like to comment.
> 
> _Fresh salmon (min 24%), potato (min 24%), salmon meal (min 15%), brown rice, sugar beet pulp, oats, salmon oil (3.7%), brewers yeast, poultry digest, chicken fat, pork digest, minerals, vitamins, dl-methionine, marigold flowers, carrot, apple, seaweed, nucleotides, fructooligosaccharides, mannanoligosaccharides, glucosamine, methylsulfonylmethane, chondroitin sulphat, yucca schidigera extract, mixed tocopherols, rosemary, l-carnitine and beta carotene
> _


There`s an awful lot of fillers, colouring and flavouring in there. 
Marigolds, sugar beet and rosemary are not what my dog would eat naturally, I`m pretty sure -so why are they there?
And I`d want to know why vitamins and minerals are needing to be added? Is it because the rest of the stuff has had all the goodness processed out? 
And I note there is potato AND rice - why? Cos it`s cheap, I assume. 
I`m assuming the fresh salmon is what`s left after the canning / smoking processes? 
I`ll continue to feed my dog recognisable lumps of raw meat, I think.


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

IMO it's an average food with a premium price tag. It's a little expensive for the ingredients for me. I'd rather go with Arden Granges lamb and rice. Half the price, half the fillers.

Lots of fillers considering it's £50 for 15kg. Basically you're paying for the name since it's associated with the vet.

That said, if I was only able to get my food from sainsburys etc. I'd feed it. Thankfully I can order online.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

ClaireandDaisy said:


> Marigolds, sugar beet and rosemary are not what my dog would eat naturally, I`m pretty sure -so why are they there?


My understanding is that mixed tocopherols with rosemary are used as a more "natural" preservative rather than some synthetic ones used in some other products which may be carcogenic.


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Goblin said:


> My understanding is that mixed tocopherols with rosemary are used as a more "natural" preservative rather than some synthetic ones used in some other products which may be carcogenic.


That's right - Vitamin E and Rosemary are used to naturally preserve the food, rather than the likes of BHA, BHT and Ethoxyquin.


----------



## Bellaboo1 (Aug 10, 2011)

I've been looking at Arden Grange, Petshopbowl are doing 15kgs of the lamb and rice for £25.99 at the moment i thought that was good. (no i' nothing to do with them lol)


----------



## Barclays mum (Jul 30, 2015)

LittleTyke said:


> I don't have a dog (crazy cat lady I'm afraid!) but my Grandparents have 3 elderly jack russells and a german shepard bitch.
> 
> They've heard good things about 'Vet's Kitchen' complete food and have asked me to do some research on the internet. Trouble is I can't actually find many reviews with it being so new.
> 
> ...


Hello there, having tried several dried food mixes, Barklay -a 4 year old working cocker spaniel finally settled on Vets Kitchen. He has not had one days upset tummy or poopsies with this food, it is good quality, if a little expensive, but then aren't your pets worth it. I purchase mine in Tesco, although there is limited choice. You can order online from Pets At Home, and if ordering the larger packs (over £29) spend delivery is free. Hope this helps you.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I feed my Lurcher, Jack with Vet's Kitchen and am happy with it. It makes up half of his daily rations, as I also feed tins of Butchers Tripe mix. (I know complete foods are meant to be a sole food, but it suits me and Jack for him to be fed this way. I do feed them separately at different times of the day.)

Jack was on very cheap dry food and chappie when I brought him home and his poo was very sloppy, stinky and there was lots of it. Using VK the quality of his poo has improved 

He seems to do well on it and once he had put a little bit of weight on (he was underweight when I got him) he has maintained and his coat is shiny and smooth.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

It's not a bad food and if your grandparents are wanting to buy something at the supermarket then it's certainly one of the better they offer. 

Would they go to pets at home, or just the supermarket ?


----------

